# Ice fishing in Harbor Springs



## Ahill2climb (Feb 12, 2008)

I'm planning on doing a ice fishing trip up in the middle of January to Harbor Springs, MI. I usually go up there to go skiing but this year I'd like to try some of the local lakes for ice fishing. The only lakes I really know of in the area is Round Lake, Crooked Lake, Pickerel Lake and Little Traverse Bay but I have never fished any of them. My friends and I have snow mobiles, shantys, power augers etc and we really just want to get up there and catch some fish. Perch, bluegills, walleye, and pike on tip ups is what we are equiped for but I'm up for anything that's biting. Has anyone ice fished these bodies of water or do you have any suggestions on what might be productive. I'd like to stay close to Harbor Springs because that's were our house is. Any advice would be appreciated! Thanks and best of luck in the upcoming season!


----------



## JJ Mac (Dec 29, 2003)

I fish the area quite avidly. Feel free to shoot me a pm a little before your trip and I'll let you know what the report is from the area. Burt Lake and Lake Charlevoix are lakes for you to consider as well as the ones you mentioned. Grand Traverse bay will not be ready to go by that time unless we have exceptionally cold weather.


----------



## flipp1958 (Jan 9, 2009)

sturgeon bay is awesome for perch some two pounders go to end of the rd out of cross village and park on left at the beach ,it is just south of wilderness state park ,,the rd takes a right turn just park there and go out a few miles .but man perch out there is great


----------



## Ahill2climb (Feb 12, 2008)

JJ Mac said:


> I fish the area quite avidly. Feel free to shoot me a pm a little before your trip and I'll let you know what the report is from the area. Burt Lake and Lake Charlevoix are lakes for you to consider as well as the ones you mentioned. Grand Traverse bay will not be ready to go by that time unless we have exceptionally cold weather.


Thanks for the reply. I'll be sure to send you a PM before we go to get a report on the fishing in the area.


----------



## Ahill2climb (Feb 12, 2008)

flipp1958 said:


> sturgeon bay is awesome for perch some two pounders go to end of the rd out of cross village and park on left at the beach ,it is just south of wilderness state park ,,the rd takes a right turn just park there and go out a few miles .but man perch out there is great


Thanks for the response but I think Sturgeon Bay is a little too far out of our way. I'm looking for something a little closer to Harbor Springs area.


----------



## flipp1958 (Jan 9, 2009)

ok I have fished for trout right there off the boat ramp in Harbor Springs..just chum with eggs and watch then come in ,single hook with a egg and hang on...


----------



## U of M Fan (May 8, 2005)

My parents live on Burt so thats the place I go. Pretty good for perch on some days others it can be very hard to find them. But you can catch walleyes, perch, and trout on a good day.


----------



## Ahill2climb (Feb 12, 2008)

Thanks, I'll look into Burt Lake. If anyone knows of any bait shops in the area please let me know.


----------



## JJ Mac (Dec 29, 2003)

Young's in Alanson sells bait and tackle. They are on the corner of US 31 and M 68.


----------



## jasperdog (Nov 8, 2007)

You do sort of have to plan your bait buying...

Pat and Gary's in Indian River, Youngs in Alanson, and Pickerel Lake party store are the 3 main spots if you want minnows. There is a guy in Conway at the old party store they reopened. He calls it Wiggly Dicks or something like that and he may be a little limited. I see his truck in Harbor all the time and he may be worth a call to see what he has. 

Be careful on the ice anywhere on Lk. Michigan that time of year. I think the Sturgeon Bay fishery is much later. I know in the summer the current just rips through the deeper water there which may affect ice formation.


----------



## U of M Fan (May 8, 2005)

Ahill2climb said:


> Thanks, I'll look into Burt Lake. If anyone knows of any bait shops in the area please let me know.


I always go to Pat and Garys because its closer to my parents house. But if your fishing the other side of the lake, by Maple Bay, than I would go to Young's in Alanson. When buying minnows we ussually get Blues.

PM me when your going up, if I happen to be up that weekend, I can help you with some places to try on the lake. Burt can be a very hard lake to fish at times but when you get into the perch they're ussually jumbos.


----------



## Ahill2climb (Feb 12, 2008)

U of M Fan said:


> I always go to Pat and Garys because its closer to my parents house. But if your fishing the other side of the lake, by Maple Bay, than I would go to Young's in Alanson. When buying minnows we ussually get Blues.
> 
> PM me when your going up, if I happen to be up that weekend, I can help you with some places to try on the lake. Burt can be a very hard lake to fish at times but when you get into the perch they're ussually jumbos.


Thanks for the help! I'll try and check out Pat and Garys and if we plan on fishing Burt lake I'll be sure to send you a PM before we go. It's looking like this might end up being more of a snow mobile trip than ice fishing trip as everyone going is bringing their sleds but I'm sure we will get some ice fishing in too. At least I know I will.


----------

